# One ear down, one UP. HELP!!!!!



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

My GSD is named Boo. He is 2 and a half almost 3 months old and his left ear is floppy and down, while his right ear is up and standing. It looks very funny, my family is getting worried that his left ear might not stand up at all.. we are giving him PLENTY of calcuim. if you would like to know the names I will gladly pm u them  please help or shed some light on the situation, as I don't know if his ears will stand up or be permanent. I am scared. :help:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lil's left ear didn't come up permanently until two days ago. Lisl is 17 weeks. Don't sweat it. It will come up whenit's time to.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

He's only 3 months old, give it time. Dixies ears didn't come up til she was 5 months old, than one flopped to the side again til she was about 7 months and even them it would half flop. Now she'll be 9 months tomorrow, both her ears are up.. Don't worry about the ears, just love the puppy!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

No need to worry, Berlins ears werent up for good until he was 5 months old. Before that, they went up, down, and all around. Im sure it will go up...but not sure all the extra calcium is necessary. Hope more knowledgeable people will chime in with that one. Just let her get a good chew in every once in a while, on a raw bone. Chewing helps the ears go up!


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Molly's ears came up between 5 months and 6 months.

They remain very soft and she lets them flop down quite often when she's resting or sleeping.








Here's her ear history in pictorial review --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/161143-6-months-already.html



...


----------



## kylin (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the replies! Thank you so much.
I guess I shouldn't worry (for now) about the GSD's ears.
Should I stop giving him calcium aswell?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

calcium doesnt do anything for their ears, ears are cartilage not bone and they need glucocamine (sp?) not calcium


----------

